# How  well does  mulberry or crab apple  work for smoking meats and cheeses ?



## pure havoc (Oct 5, 2012)

I picked up a bunch of pear wood and a few large logs of apple wood today that had just been cut  . Anyway on the property is also crab apple, persimmon and mullberry trees that they are getting ready to trim and remove one tree . How are these fruit trees for smoking meats and cheeses ?

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't know personally, but if its hardwood it should be ok.  Fruitwoods usually provide a good, mellow smoke.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 5, 2012)

They're all fine for smoking.


~Martin


----------



## pure havoc (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, Appreciate the quick responses. :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2012)

The apple will be just fine I use wild apple all the time. Now the mulberry I have never used it but you should be fine. Maybe you can let us know how it comes out. If you will used the mulberry all by itself and you can let us know how it taste.


----------

